# New Member - New Puppy!



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

Hello, 

I am a new Havanese owner. I have raised Siberian Huskies for the past 15 years. Unfortunately we lost my best friend in November. I was devastated. We searched for a new breed as we just aren't ready to get another Siberian Husky. We found the Havanese and adopted one. Her name is Darley and we've had her for 2 and half weeks. She is wonderful, smart, energetic... a real joy. Unfortunately the first week I just sobbed and sobbed as it reminded me so much of the dog I lost. I'm slowing healing from that. 

Our first little hitch so far is that she has dry skin and itchy ears. I noticed her ear is bleeding. I had taken her to the vet for her shots on Friday and they looked in her ears and said they were perfect, but she's bleeding on the outer ear, so off to the store to get some ear cleaner for her.

(Her name Darley is a company that makes Fire engines, my husband named her and he's a firefighter)... oh and is COMPLETELY in love with her, tells me 20 times a day "I love her so much".

I will try to attach a photo of her and her "sister" my 9 year old Siberian.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome your girls are gorgeous.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to all of you....what a great looking little girl you have there!! It looks like Darley and her sister will get along just fine!

It is so hard to loose our furbabies and many on the forum know what you are going through. It's never easy.....but I'm happy that you have found the Havanese and this forum! Hope you figure out how to make Darley's ears feel better....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry about your loss and I hope your new little one is comforting you. Both of your girls are gorgeous! I love the eyes of the Siberians- took me a bit to get used to but they are gorgeous!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Darley is a cutie! Love your Siberian. I had a lab/husky cross that I miss a lot. Hope to see more of your furbabies on the forum.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh my! Both her and your Siberian Husky are beautiful! Do they interact nicely together?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome! Darley is adorable and so is her "sister"! So sorry to hear about your loss. I hope Darley brings you alot of joy and helps bring healing to your heart!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

What beautiful sisters. Cute name too. Sorry...no idea about the ear.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the group and to the wonderful world of Havanese ownership. I'm sure Darley will help heal the pain in your heart. No dog can take the place of a beloved pet who's gone to the rainbow bridge, but a hav can make you smile and fall in love all over again.

This is a wonderful place to learn, to share your stories and to get advice from people who've been there. Enjoy every minute with your new baby. Both your girls are beautiful.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Yes the girls play great together, my Siberian may step on her or paw her a little hard but they love each other. The puppy cries in the morning when the BIG dog is still sleeping in the other room, she can't wait for her to get up!

It's funny because the Sibe was never a "cuddler" but with Darley she doesn't have a choice!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Awwwwww that's so wonderful! I wish my 2 played that well with their lab sibling!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Your girls are soo pretty. I love the eyes on your husky. I am sure that Darley is loving her big sister. Enjoy the forum it is alot of fun and can be addicting...like the havanese as well!!! My sympathy's to you for the loss of your husky. It is always a hard time when we lose a furbaby. Hugs to you!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome Addian. I am sorry about your loss. From first hand experience I can tell you that the Havs can heal the heart. I hope you find the same soon.

Both your daughters are beautiful and I am glad it is going well for you. I look forward to hearing more from you and seeing more pictures.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i came to the havanese after my border collie died and it was a great choice.

i don't think one dog can ever replace another but my little mugsy makes me laugh every day, loves to be cuddled and pet and is just a ball of energy.

welcome.

joe


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome! Your pair are gorgeous! I'm so sorry for your loss and know adding a new member to the family doesn't take away that grief. It does sound like your hearts are expanding for a new love as you bond with this new puppy. May you have many, many years of joy and laughs with this new little soul.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum Addrian.

Darley is absolutely adorable, but your Siberian is just stunning, I just love Huskies and their wild look.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome: The Siberina so regal and your new Hav baby Darley is a cutie pie.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I just love seeing the two of them together. Welcome to the forum and if you'd like, we've got a thread for pets that have gone to the rainbow bridge here and you can post a photo and story of the dear one that you recently lost.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Darley is adorable and your Siberian is beautiful.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome! :welcome: What a cute picture of your furkids!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Addrian said:


> ...We searched for a new breed as we just aren't ready to get another Siberian Husky. We found the Havanese...


Hi and welcome Addrian! I know too well your pain and I'm very, very sorry for your loss. When my sweet Vinnie died last year I couldn't begin to imagine getting another golden to take his place. We have several foster goldens and they all reminded me of what I'd lost. So we took in Pepper, our first Havanese. He has been a huge part of helping my heart heal. I know Darley will do the same for you!

Your DH chose an adorable name for her! It suits her well.

I love the pic of her and her 'sister'. Your Siberian is beautiful, and Darley is absolutely precious!

Wanda


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome :welcome: Your girls are very beautiful!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:welcome: to the forum! Your babies are beautiful.

Sorry to hear about your loss. For me, no dog could EVER take the place of my Golden, but I couldn't not have a dog either. I hope your new Hav helps to ease the pain. :hug:


----------

